
Seedbombs - vamsee
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/04/13/seedbombs/
======
vibragiel
As an owner of a house with a garden, I'm not sure of the advisability of
throwing these "seedbombs" into sidewalk cracks or similarly constricted
places, as many plants, if left uncontrolled, can turn into pretty destructive
suckers.

~~~
JonnieCache
This is what I'm thinking. It's all fun and games until someone trips on an
uprooted pavement slab.

------
marcusbooster
This is a commercialized version of a technique used by the "guerrilla
gardeners" movement that has _taken root_ in many blighted cities. The idea is
that there are many vacant, ugly, fenced-off, lots that the owners/flippers
have no plans to do anything about—so you might as well try to add some nature
since local residents are the ones who have to look it at.

That's some background, I guess it's HN worthy if you are looking into various
sub-cultures for ideas to mainstream in a popular marketplace.

------
pstack
This seems like an idea that could only come from Portland or San Francisco.
Disregard for property and a brief personal self-esteem boost for tossing a
ball of dirt and seeds somewhere, so you can feel like a game-changing rebel
on your way to buy your next chai tea.

On the other hand, I would rather have this in my neighborhood (as long as it
doesn't have any sort of invasive content that is going to drift into my yard
that I'm going to have to deal with for years to come) than live in a
neighborhood with a bunch of those annoying urban "I raise chickens in my
backyard" people.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> Disregard for property and a brief personal self-esteem boost for tossing a
ball of dirt and seeds somewhere, so you can feel like a game-changing rebel
on your way to buy your next chai tea._

If you're going to go appropriating other people's property and sticking it to
the man, at least go the whole hog. This is how we roll down where I live:

<http://www.lewesroadcommunitygarden.org/>

<http://www.lewesroadcommunitygarden.org/gallery.htm>

The Man won out in the end unfortunately. It was brilliant while it lasted
though.

------
futuremint
#1 question: What kinds of seeds are in there?

Other questions: are the plants an invasive species? will they crowd out other
plants? I imagine if they can be thrown "anywhere" they don't need much
water/soil to survive. Like most of the weeds growing around my backyard.

------
ajays
Here's the link to the vending machine: <http://greenaid.co/pages/Greenaid-
Vending-.html>

Their prices are $15/lb of seedbombs. I don't know how much each weighs, but:
if it has clay, soil, etc. then it can't be light. I'm guessing about 10
bombs/lb. So I'm not sure how many people would pay $1.50 for a seedbomb with
questionable efficacy.

If the price was lower (by an order of mag), then this could have serious
potential.

------
Unseelie
The product is neat, but I'm having a horrendous time navigating their site,
trying to find, for instance, how much they cost vs how long they last vs the
price of the vending machine, which should be some sort of available thing...

Can't say whether I'm willing to buy one and put it up in my shop if I can't
run some numbers..

~~~
unwind
Here is their store: <http://greenaid.co/pages/Store.html>. But the vending
machine doesn't seem to be featured, not sure if that's "yet" or if the
vending machine itself is not a product. I guess you can contact them and ask,
especially if you're interested in hosting a machine.

------
thwarted
I saw one of these vending machines a while ago in SF about half a block east
from Dolores and 18th, I think near the Bi-Rite.

------
dylanz
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masanobu_Fukuoka>

<http://www.onestrawrevolution.net>

Great book, and definitely a "guerrilla gardener" and Permaculture technique.

------
neuroelectronic
I'm kinda wondering why this is on Hacker News

~~~
xbryanx
It's a great way to "hack" your physical space.

